# Kindle Voyage in an Oberon Cover



## S.Reid (Dec 2, 2009)

Hey-everybody

Over the years I've had a few Oberon covers for my Kindle. The most recent one was a green Celtic Hound for my Kindle 3. "Recent", being kind of a misnomer, been some time since a bought a new Kindle. But now I'm the proud owner of a new Kindle Voyage. I would like to hear what you think of the design Oberon has for the Kindle Voyage.

Thanks


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

I ordered my Voyage Sunday night and Ordered an Oberon cover with it. I've always loved them and had them for every Kindle I owned until they stopped the Velcro attachment option.

Since they are using elastic straps with them now I am going to cut off and remove the straps and add my own velcro to the cover and use it that way.

ETA:I'll post pictures as soon as I receive it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Because the back of the voyage is not flat -- it's semi-beveled -- Velcro might not work as well.

Oberon covers are beautifully made; when I had the original Kindle I had one for it: $75 to protect a $350 device seemed well worth it. But subsequent devices have been ever smaller and lighter and I've felt the added bulk and weight did not make it worth while to spend the money -- especially for a much less expensive device. Of course, the Voyage is a little more expensive, but, still, not keen on the added bulk and weight.


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

The velcro works fabulously! Just got my cover today, took lots of pictures and am uploading them as we speak.


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

Heres the outside of the cover
http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b236/Riddle_Me_This/CE596708-C406-432E-8CB0-AB8C8D717EC7_zps9sutuhhq.jpg
http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b236/Riddle_Me_This/2DA7C898-2C3F-44EC-8945-5FECB91EAD80_zpsqhvvot5d.jpg

Inside of the cover with straps
http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b236/Riddle_Me_This/B41829C3-AA94-498D-A863-A2F24AF31BD2_zps5haeyka5.jpg
http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b236/Riddle_Me_This/54B477B0-F4B6-46E2-BAE1-E8AE0DC66FB4_zps3lnrot6h.jpg

Inserts that they put inside the pockets
http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b236/Riddle_Me_This/84EB4DA8-4136-4C1F-BA84-E073208C6ECA_zpstrqawquu.jpg

Inside with straps removed
http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b236/Riddle_Me_This/624EA1A6-BFB7-4E30-9FB4-9F1A22E01972_zpsgchpubph.jpg

Photos of the velcro on the Kindle 
http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b236/Riddle_Me_This/D4A53071-BFBF-4ADA-85BD-A6C5D28C0F0B_zpsyig6cphr.jpg
http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b236/Riddle_Me_This/90274286-A908-4C19-8377-CCE03A191B68_zpsp5wv4a60.jpg

Attachment photos
http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b236/Riddle_Me_This/05809A0D-7BDA-4ADD-AB77-9ADF788F5FE5_zpsa4fxxgux.jpg
http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b236/Riddle_Me_This/33931501-C2BE-4C39-B862-2A7ED37E70EC_zpsujkzy9li.jpg

And inside with the Kindle 
http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b236/Riddle_Me_This/DB6FD229-4B58-4CF6-9443-E9D17108752F_zpsc2gmhnzq.jpg

I have a video of me shaking it as well, but its taking forever to load, so just photos for now. If you want any other photos just let me know.


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

And heres the shaking video
http://s20.photobucket.com/user/Riddle_Me_This/media/92ED35A4-5DED-4E19-83F1-639896E58ABF_zps1nvvqy1y.mp4.html?sort=3&o=1


----------



## S.Reid (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks for all the great photos and video RiddleMeThis.


----------



## tiggeerrific (Jan 22, 2010)

Love it without the straps! I had a little trouble getting all the pictures my computer kept freezing up.  I saw the velcro on the back of the kindle how did you get it to stick to teh case was there another piece that married to it?  And did you put a magnet to make it wake ? I am sorry for the questions


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

Yep. Two pieces of Velcro. They are actually both attached the the back of the kindle in those photos. The fuzzy side attaches to the back of the kindle and then the rough side attaches to the inside of the cover. It's just adhesive Velcro you can get at Walmart. I did use the industrial strength, but I don't think you necessarily need to. 

Oberon does put a magnet on the inserts so the kindle does wake upon opening the cover. 

And don't worry about the questions. I LOVE the cover and will happily answer any questions ou have.


----------



## tiggeerrific (Jan 22, 2010)

Thank you for answering my questions I love Oberon but didnt like the straps .This is a great the way you did it I had a Oberon with my keyboard kinlde and loved it. Now with the Voyage I dont I might have to take the plunge and get one now


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

Ya. Once Oberon stopped offering the Velcro option, I stopped buying them for my Kindles. I finally just decided to buy one and give it a shot myself and I'm so glad I did. 

The elastic straps aren't hard to take off you can just cut them in the back and if you cut them either close enough to the rivets or cut to the rivets, the elastic just pulls out and it leaves the panel almost 100% flat.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You know, if you're not going to use the straps anyway, you might ask Oberon if they'd make you one that leaves the straps off.

I personally really really hate Velcro, so went with the strap version when I had one for my original Kindle. Since then, I feel like the kindles have been light and dainty and the Oberon covers add too much bulk and weight.


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> You know, if you're not going to use the straps anyway, you might ask Oberon if they'd make you one that leaves the straps off.


I did ask and they said they would, but that it would be considered a custom order and they would charge an extra $25. That's when I decided to just do it myself.


----------



## tiggeerrific (Jan 22, 2010)

Enjoy your Oberon its beautiful!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

RiddleMeThis said:


> I did ask and they said they would, but that it would be considered a custom order and they would charge an extra $25. That's when I decided to just do it myself.


That seems wrong: charge extra money to _not_ do extra work and use _less_ material. I can understand them not giving a discount -- the bulk of the work and craftsmanship, after all, is in the leather design and 'carving' -- but to charge extra doesn't seem right.

That sort of customer _dis_service would likely have soured me on the whole idea and I'd not have purchased at all.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Your cover looks great!

I've found that the lighter the kindle, the better it works with Oberon, but since we get new models so often I decided not to get one for my paperwhite2 (last year).  The Oberon on my basic kindle from the year before is very light compared with earlier kindles with Oberon covers.


----------

